# my 2011 christmass present led aquarium



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

How could I make any comment? *old dude



Aquarium Gallery - GEDC0110


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've seen these, while a nice idea there just isn't enough water for any fish really including a betta. Maybe you could get a couple of ghost shrimp?


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

looks like a microwave  anyways fish: ghost shrimp, mystery snail, betta you could get a couple of ghost shrimp, a betta and a mystery snail, or a betta and a ghost shrimp or if you really like snails you could get like 2 snails


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sadly, I don't think it's big enough to rescue your frozen goldfish.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Sadly, I don't think it's big enough to rescue your frozen goldfish.


*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That's pretty high tech, Bob....did you have a seizure when you opened it?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

thanks for all your concerns.












































I think.*old dude


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Just looking out for your welfare.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

update


wrapped some sphagum moss in a coffee filter and put that under the plate in the ugf.

added couple of sprigs of some kind of moss/plant.

then a week later (yesterday) add 2 feeder guppies. cost .43.

now waiting to see if they last more then a week or so.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I want one!!! My birthday is only....4 1/2 months away!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

put in a couple of feeder guppies 2 days ago. I still see one there.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jccaclimber said:


> So what happened to the other one?


I give up What?*old dude

don't know. Not beside the tank. perhaps under the UGF plate. the slits do look wide enough.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait you put not one but two feeder guppies in a small container of less than one gallon?Bob you should know better.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

majerah1 said:


> Wait you put not one but two feeder guppies in a small container of less than one gallon?Bob you should know better.


I do.

Which is why I would never buy this tank. *old dude


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Buying it or not,you shouldnt have even thought of placing any fish in there.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats bordering on animal cruelty. Not only the tank size, but not using dechlorinator is harming those fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

From the rules:

23. Animal cruelty. Any post or thread that endorses animal cruelty will not be tolerated. You risk your account being terminated for endorsing animal cruelty. While we realize that improper advice is one thing, animal cruelty is another. Aside from medical reasons that warrant euthanasia, you may not post about nor teach people how to intentionally kill or otherwise be cruel to animals. In addition, science experiments endorsing questionable activities of animal cruelty are not allowed. This is your warning


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> From the rules:
> 
> 23. Animal cruelty. Any post or thread that endorses animal cruelty will not be tolerated. You risk your account being terminated for endorsing animal cruelty. While we realize that improper advice is one thing, animal cruelty is another. Aside from medical reasons that warrant euthanasia, you may not post about nor teach people how to intentionally kill or otherwise be cruel to animals. In addition, science experiments endorsing questionable activities of animal cruelty are not allowed. This is your warning


Sound good.

Now we have to define cruelty.

This tank came with an undergravel filter and a plastic plant.

Had I set it up that way and immediately added a fish especially any normal sized fish I would agree.

But that is not what I did.

I removed the plastic plant and replaced it with live plants. I also added spahgum moss under the filter plate. I then let it run for a week to outgass the chlorine break down the chloramine and get the plants established.

Once I had checked to insure the plants were still green and therefore alive and growing I added two feeder guppies. These are less then 1/4" long. And otherwise would have been used as food for larger fish.

four days later one of those fish is still alive and well. Instead of being eaten by some other fish in another aquarium.


This tank (however well intentioned by the giver) is ridiculous and it is my firm hope that people reading this thread will use these techniques for the purpose of preventing cruelity by following these same exact methods.

Or even better not buy something like this to begin with.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Just an update.

Last weekend the relatives that gave me this tank visited.

The plants are showing new green growth which on this small of a tank is just little ittty bitty new stems with a couple of leaves. 

The feeder guppy was there and hard to see. He tends to hide a lot.

Also am getting cloudy water. So looks like I will have to take my own advice and kill the lights. (in ths case light? )

And it is about time to start adding food as well. If I can grind up a flake to get small enough pieces and quantity for ths fish.


----------

